# 39th Vulcan Hell Breakers



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

hey, just signed up to this forum. i just started this army and these couple of squads are all i have painted so far. I decided to do something different from the norm...i had trouble taking close ups of the models...which is why i only have 5 decent ones...and one isn't decent...i just like it...still trying to figure out the camera......tell me what you think









this is the one i just like...looks like the power sword is glowing...so love it






































Vulcan Hell Breakers:

i wanted a dark name for a couple reasons, 1 would be so the skull army badge works with the theme...2 is because i may eventually expand the army with some khorne influence so i can also use it as a traitor army with a few unit/character swaps.
and 3 is so the background story works.

Vulcan - greek mythology: god of fire and metal works

A Brief Background:

planet vulcor is a planet in the cadian system at the eye of terror. the planet was a volcanic land used as a forge world for the cadian gate...the blood god has taken interrest and has been assaulting the planets for decades...the local pdf adopted cadian pattern uniforms through these bloody years and have used the skull badge to mock khorne, the taker of skulls. during one invasion during the uprising of this young faction of guard, the planet was almost consumed with khorne's hellish demons. but out of nowhere the blood angels dropped down on this blasted land of a homeworld and purged the land of this vile filth. the grateful force honored the astartes by painting their armour red and preaching litenies of the primarch senguinuss. the growing army now began their history with symbols of how they were formed...
over time they were found to be especially skilled at facing the legions of the blood god. timely coordinated responces to this ancient foe's threats have made them a sound choice for spearheads and deffences against this preffered enemy, and have since been rewarded with many great victories and an unyeilding respect from the cadians, blood angels, and inquisition.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

i'm getting better with the camera...but i still suck with it...so i only have 3 decent sniper pics...which urinees me off cuz the sniper is much much better then the pic shows...gonna go get someone to teach me how to do the cam. but whatever...here ya go..

these first pics were from anotehr thread, but i want everything here...so some of you may have seen the unpainted sniper pics before:













































and now some finnished pictures which don't do the model justice...good pics in time...bare with me.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

and here's a couple army pics...and also my next project models.





































my vindicare conversion...i don't think i liek the head (too alien/predator looking)...i based it off and eldar guardian i found...i made it female...we'll see what happens when it's painted.














































and the only unblurry picture of my H.S.O....he shold be awesome.











well what do ya think? keep checking back i'll be updating completed assassin and hso sometime this week


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

nice project so far. take more time with your gs, let it dry a bit more so you can smooth out the fingerprints and get a finer cloak.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks...yeah...i'm new to green stuff...but i'm workin on it

ok, i got alot of new pictures...first here's some pictures of my first game with this army...was only a 500 point battle at my friend's house vs. his death guard of krieg. we played kill points since we didn't make much terrain yet, and didn't have enough points and units and stuff for objective missions...i won 5 points to 1 point...only one squad fell back, and regrouped near my hso... i won't count this as a real victory since it was barely a real game with the lack of points and all...but it's a good sign of things to come.


















































































was a fun game...the last 3 pictures are what the board looked like at the end


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

here's a grey knight i painted a long time ago...and a work in progress knight using non-matellics...but i think i'm gonna stay metallic




























and here's my WIP platoon command squad who played amazingly in my first game and took out 2 enemy cmd sqds.










you guys have seen this sniper before, but i'm using a better camera now...and thought i'd show 2 more detailed pictures (i still can't get the flash thing right though...i suck at cameras)


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

here's my vindicare assassin chick...alien lookin predator kinda i suck at green stuff but the gs hand came out well...


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

here's my awesome HQ command squad.










my cool master vox dude...i just like the chain sword










my super sweet medic...but the flash from the camera made the white so bright...i'll have to hire a professional photographer...cameras suck.



















my super sweet HSO with power axe, bolt pistol and trademark item "wings of senguiness" (the blood angels saved their planet from certain destruction from korne during the formation of this regiment so the red armour is a respect to the angels and shrines of their primarch have been erected )



















with trusty medic front and back



















and finally this awesome picture with my 3 badasses











alright...that's what i been doing...whata you guys think?


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

i really like it and will be starting a ig army as soon i get antoher 1000 points of DA done But i will do Tallarn of my army THE GAY PRIDE THERE ALL PINK AND BLACK


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Very Nice IG. It's going to be a good army I suggest you check out some GS tutorials because there are articles that would help you a lot.

Your HSO is a great conversion and shows a lot of promise. I don't like the vindicare as much because the head seems too big, and not only the head (.)(.). She ends up looking a bit comic, which isn't the look of the rest of your stuff.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

ok, i haven't updated in a couple weeks, i've been busy...but i want opinions on this basilisk.
it isn't finnished by any means...i actually have never even touched it with a brush...

i sprayed it red...and decided on a different scheme...so i went to spray it black...and i sprayed one spot and decided it looked kinda cool...so i started spraying blotched areas with the black...it turned out like this and i want to know what you guys think...i think it might look great like this once i add highlights, weathering, and metal colors...but i don't want to do that yet and then decided i want to spray it all black and go with my origional plan...

keeping it like this would jump me ahead quite a bit on painting since i have a couple snipers, a heavy bolter team, and 4 veterans to paint...plus the battle force i ordered is scheduled for delivery tomorrow...well enough talking...check it out


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

here's something else i did today that i thought i'd share because it's simple and awesome.

this fire was made and painted in less then a minute...i was unwrapping leftover pizza and realized that tinfoil could be molded into anything...so i made some fire and sprayed it black, then sprayed it red...turned out like this...if i took a little time to paint it up and add some highlishts...it would probably look amazing...and certainly cooler for blown up vehicles then crappy cotton bunches sprayed black...so go make some aluminum foil fire right now





































cool and easy...i toyed with the idea of making craters and caves and wrecked vehicle parts...but in the end...it is just too unstable for interractice terrain...best kept for fire...unless some kind of spray foam or glue could cover what you make and make it hard...you guys can figure that out...would be cool

oh and here's my vets, snipers, and h. bolter i'll be working on this week


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

ok, i painted the bassy, it looks good...i also tryed a varied coloring on this russ... started with a white undercoat on it so the red would be brighter.

neither of these tanks are done, so don't tell me they are sloppy =[...they both need extra detail bits and maybe some rust, and transfers and stuff...the russ i did 100% today so it's a bit sloppy...but i wanted them both to be "complete looking" so i could decided which color i liked better.

and now that they are ready...i still can't tell...i like the brightness of the russ, the vibrant red gives it life...but the bassilisk looks much more realistic with the duller colors...i dunno...maybe i'll just do some "older veteran tanks" duller to look aged and war torn...and the shiny bright ones could be fresh out of the forge replacing a recently obliterated battle brother.

well enough talking...which do you guys like better? oh and any ideas of extra stuff to make them better are always appreciated.
BTW: i'm experimenting with making bigger pictures...so bare with me if they are huge by accident...i'll re-do them if i have to


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm liking those tanks. Am I right in saying you paint mostly in a spay format? If I have one point to make its that there isn't much attention to detail. Althought the spray colour scheme looks awesome, perhaps picking out the details with a brush would give an even better affect.

Oh and the tin foil is a bloody fantastic idea, one which I shall be stealing if you don't mind hehe.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I like the tank scheme too, it connects them good with the footmen and also looks like a fitting camo-scheme for a regiment from some "mars-like" world!

Between the two I like the basilisk version better, the dull red fits my bill alot better. The LR BT is a bit too shiny for me, but the idea that its a new tank would explain it ofc, but id go for dull tanks :wink:


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Dude those guys are fricken sweet amazing job with the HSO awesome work


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

good work man. I'm gonna have to say the Bassilisk looks better then the Russ...
just my opinion though.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

You paint very well but one thing I can suggest is maybe tone down the highlights? they are so unsubtle that it tears too much focus away for me, I can't see anything but these super bright lines on the black and not much else.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to agree with duane, the highlights are very distracting, especially on the snipers cloak. They take away from otherwise excellent work.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, those tanks are freakin awsome, keep up the great work :victory:


----------



## SledgeHammer (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for the compliments and criticism guys...took a while to really get noticed on thie forum since there is so much amazing work on the site.

as for the highlights...when i started the army, i decided to go for the super extreme highlight thing...i think it is even brighter on the camera...but you are right, it does somewhat take away from the rest of the models...i wanted black pants and couldn't think of another way to make them look cool as shading wasn't really an option since the pants are black.

any suggestions on the fatigues are welcomed...i'm gonna try washing the cloak and clothes with a watered down black ink on 2 snipers i just made and i'll post it up and tell me what ya think. hopefully it will dull it down a bit but still keep the detail.


----------

